# Hard Drive and Memory Speed Tests



## mawyatt (Oct 28, 2012)

Below are some results from the Black Magic program available from Apple.

All are W/R MB/s speeds from Black Magic Speed Test:

MacBook Pro Retina SSD 415/450
LaCie 4TB RAID 0 Thunderbolt 322/390
Hitachi 7200rpm USB3, USB3 port 53/114
Hitachi 7200rpm USB3, USB2 port 14/33
USB Memory Stick USB3 port 5/21 
Fuji SDHC-10 19/23
Lexar SDHC-10 600X 39/80
Lexar CF UDMA 7 1000X 64/115 (Using Transcend USB3 reader)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, that MBP Retina SSD's nice and quick!  Now I'm really pleased I ordered the 512gb one!


----------

